# People who whinge about swearing...



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

... in the fucking flame room!!

Jesus H Fucking Christ.... if you come to the flame room, expect some swearing and random drivel. If I want to waste my time in posting it, I don't ask you to read it. If you do, thats up to you.... but why waste even MORE fucking time getting the thread removed..... cos I assume our friendly moderators just didn't pull it for the sake of it.....

If I want to say CÃ™NTY-BOLLOCKS, I'd appreciate it if you didn't get me censored. I respect your right to spout utter drivel, please allow me the same courtesy....

Bunch of goat-noshing, window licking CÃ™NTS...


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Tim.......WTF got removed ? i certainly didn't delete or get a reported post


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Phil (its his fault) taught me how to swear properly, so we came over here and tried it out....

A few posts later, and the thread has mysteriously vanished....

Not that I care.... if people have managed to get offended by simple swearing in the flame room, then I actually find that quite humourous....... 

(but I would blame Phil anyway)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

RAOFLMAO [smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Tim.......WTF got removed ? Â i certainly didn't delete or get a reported post Â


Ditto!!!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Is Mr P having a play??  ;D

Where has "Gotcha gone"?

Love these threads ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Powell, you are a lying, cum-guzzling CÃ™NT HEAD.......

;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

:

p.s. the mysteriously deleted thread wasn't a 'flame', but this is, so it can stay in the 'flame room'.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

SNÃGGER


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Excellent ;D ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Ok so who can come up with the funniest and most quotable string of expletives...

(along the lines of Stu-O's Pelvic Thrusting Chicken Fucker line....)


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

ha ha. It got deleted. I did expect it too though. 
I never actually saw any replies. I posted it, then went off for a spin in the new car.
As for swearing, I really see no harm in it. There are so many more offensive things you can say without using any foul language.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

piss off Phil. You got me in trouble and all you can do is laugh about it.....

anyway, off topic slightly, have you run the damn thing in yet? I'm gonna hit 30k miles in mine this week!!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Oh, and can I have my thread back, so I can turn it into a flame?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> piss off Phil. You got me in trouble and all you can do is laugh about it.....
> 
> anyway, off topic slightly, have you run the damn thing in yet? I'm gonna hit 30k miles in mine this week!!!


What did you say anyway? I didn't see any replies.

Not run it in yet. It's just short of 300 at the moment.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Arse!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Arse!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

And people say the Forum is going down hill. Imagine that.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The Forum, going downhill, nah can't see how anyone could get that impression  ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Go fuck yourselves you fucking whinging twats!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

If i could, i probably would (or at least try)   ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> If i could, i probably would (or at least try)   ;D


Ask Lord V, I'm sure he's full of handy hints for those hard to reach places!


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

I am truly shocked.

But not often and not by you lot.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Ask Lord V, I'm sure he's full of handy hints for those hard to reach places!


Keep him away from me. No interest in some of the hard to reach places he's been  ;D


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Chocolate speedway riders, the lot of you!!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

What a load of hairy jesus cockwashing motherfuckers ;D

snigger snigger


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Bunch of downhill goers, the lot of you ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

matress munching, shirt lifting, gerbil licking hairdressers the lot of you! ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I hope these retorical insults are not being hurled at me??  ;D 

I'm starting to get a bit of an inferiority complex :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

*chuckle*

sheep felching, shit eating smokers of MONKEY POLE


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Can I have a go?

lip smacking thirst quenching fisting fucking thumb sucking jumper wearer,
Oh actually, Â didn't that used to be the coca cola ad?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I'm suprised that with all this Hershie Highway and Rusty Sheriffs badge talk that we have not heard a peep out of V! :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I'm suprised that with all this Hershie Highway and Rusty Sheriffs badge talk that we have not heard a peep out of V! Â :


I think he's off getting his colon irrigated


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

What a lovley thought....NOT :-X


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

probably gone to suck off a horse.....


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

It may be that what is swearing to some is not to others.
There are words I do not like using but, this does not mean to say they are swear words.

'You pox riddled son (or daughter) of a gypsies scrotum' is not swearing but usually gets the point across.

The repeated use of a particular set of words may simply be a lack of ability to use the cunty fuck bollocks english language 'cause the cunty fuck bollocks person didn't get served correctly by our cunty fuck bollocks education system.

The Flame Room is a very nice and rather rare place on the net where the use of swear words is, or should not be, restricted or frowned upon. 
LONG MAY IT LIVE.
(cunty fuck bollocks)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guy

you are talking too much sense to post on this thread..... your only redeeming feature being a) the repeated swearing and b) the attempted use of the word CÃ™NT


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

It would appear that the Forum is managed by machine as the word cunty is one of the most vile, obnoxious words within the english language.
The word I used was Charlie Uniform November Tango Yankee, I would not use that cunty word........ :


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

YEEOOO Â JampoTT

You got in before me...... :

And now you removed your post!!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

cunt


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

AAAAAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHH

The CÃ™NTY word


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

What a bunch of bare bum boxing, bullshit hole rimming, arse bandits.....................oh, the lot of you.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm going to tell my mummy over you lot for saying very rude words!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

C U N T S the lot of you, now fuck off & wash you're mouths out with Fairy liquid.  ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> C U N T S the lot of you, now fuck off & wash you're mouths out with Fairy liquid.  ;D


Fairy? Is there something you're trying to tell us Paul?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

C UNT
:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice one, Mark


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

This thread has matured nicely.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> This thread has matured nicely.


Like a weeping, maggot ridden, green tinged, vomit making, stinking chunk of camel intestine that has been partly eaten by parasitic, bacteria carrying shiver inducing cockroaches.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Like a weeping, maggot ridden, green tinged, vomit making, stinking chunk of camel intestine that has been partly eaten by parasitic, bacteria carrying shiver inducing cockroaches.


you mean the TTOC?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

CUNTS ALL OF THEM!!!!!!!!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

If I type in doodahs will it come out cunts?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

That answers that then!!!!!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

C U N T S


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Ha! got you wankers


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> you mean the TTOC?


That wasn't my intention :-/ no!

Anyone who slags the TTOC off is a C UNT :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Like a weeping, maggot ridden, green tinged, vomit making, stinking chunk of camel intestine that has been partly eaten by parasitic, bacteria carrying shiver inducing cockroaches.


Yes.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As a reply, that was almost interesting..... 



> Yes.


----------

